# Missing Mastiff Bitch - S Wales



## DaniP (Aug 29, 2012)

On Tuesday 21st August a female mastiff escaped from the garden in penygraig, Rhondda with another dog. He returned after five minutes but she hasn't been seen since. Her name is Bella and she is an ex breeding bitch, 9 yrs old. She was wearing a pink, purple and white collar and a pink disc with telephone number. She is friendly but timid and doesn't like the dark, loud noises or the rain, bless her. Please share so we can get this girl back home!!! 
Contact Tracey on 07445541338

£200 reward


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Bumping this up the New Posts bit. That way it can get seen by people who may end up missing it.


----------

